# Car running bad after BOV...



## black96gti (May 18, 2006)

_Modified by black96gti at 7:05 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Car running bad after BOV... (black96gti)*

Your kidding, right?
Assuming your talking about a 2.7T... first thing to do would be to remove the BOV's and sell 'em to a Honda owner else toss 'em in the river, then install non-BOV 710N BPV's or aftermarket equiv and see if your problem is resolved.
Although there is a small following that interpret BOV's as great for pshhht sounds, they are the worst thing for a 100% MAF air metered and closed loop intake system found on modern Audi's. By downstream venting of MAF measured air, the best you could hope for is reduced gas mileage, repeated cycling of temporary running rich due to missing intake air during every BOV vented pshhht sound, later fallout of O2 and EGT sensor replacements (check cost$), later replace cats (check co$t$) and overall continual REDUCED engine performance.
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jukesandz (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Car running bad after BOV... (GLS-S4)*

"Car running bad after BOV"...
I think the problem is pretty self explanatory. Get some DV's.


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Car running bad after BOV... (jukesandz)*

lol...i know this is an old thread but i just got such a kick out of this.


----------



## ChasePep (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Car running bad after BOV... (GLS-S4)*

that's about it


----------

